# **My 04 Volcanic Orange Spec-V w/Brembos**



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/borngearhead

Whatcha think?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice color.  I like it.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

very nice! welcome to the club! you'll have a lot of fun with the car as I can see you already are. LTB did you have that painted? or did you break out some cans? Its nice.

-Uriah


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> very nice! welcome to the club! you'll have a lot of fun with the car as I can see you already are. LTB did you have that painted? or did you break out some cans? Its nice.
> 
> -Uriah


lol. No, I had our body shop base/clear the lower tie bar and rear sway bar. I am amazed at how well it handles. It just sticks to the road. I love driving it.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looking good, nice ride.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice car, played around with a maxima yesterday on the highway in that color. i love that color now


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome car, awesome color, ugly stock rims (just my opinion)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

PERFECTION.... it made me fall in love with the Spec V again.


----------



## YellowSpecV34 (Feb 20, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> PERFECTION.... it made me fall in love with the Spec V again.


LOL...when you say that Dag, just think about what I have gone through with my Spec...makes you not wanna buy one again!


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

NICE!!! :thumbup:


----------

